# How to Beat an Anabolic Steroid Test



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2012)

by Anthony Roberts ~ source Several years ago I was contracted to work on a precontest drug cycle for a European couple who were competing in a series of drug tested physique contests, her in figure, him in bodybuilding. For her, the show would be a national qualifier, after which (if she won) she intended [...]

*Read More...*


----------

